# 2011 Chehaw Native American Festival Pics



## choctawlb (Apr 18, 2011)

Here is some of the photo's that I took at the Festival this weekend. I was demoing, so didn't have a whole lot of time to get around other than in my area. Maybe someone else went and can add some to this thread.
Ken


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 18, 2011)

OKAY, here's a bunch of my pictures I took last Friday at the festival. It was awesome for sure......





Here's Ken Purdy aka choctawlb and his assistant Wendle Poole in the heat of the firepit for sure!!!




The art of spinning natural fibers into threads on a spindle and usable now for knitting or sewing.




Mike Stuckey socializing, he makes beautiful pottery.




The art of carving on gourds and wood.




Russell and Kristina Cutts.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 18, 2011)

2nd bunch....




My best friend Wander aka southwoodshunter!!!!




The natural dyes from different nuts are useful.




Momma's little helper for sure.....








Angie Parr shows her talents on the loom....her sashes were awesome.








I loved this drum.








Nic, Wander and I went thru the artifact collection of Ricky Prince collected mainly in Tift County, GA.




Me and my buddy Wendle Poole!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 18, 2011)

3rd group... some of the vendors and the dancers....
























Me, Nicodemus and Wander having a really good time seeing all the cool exhibits and demos...




J.J.Kent, in his tipi after his musical performance....he was amazing!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 18, 2011)

4th and last group.....the dancers!!!!




This woman was from the TN Cherokee Nation....the only one from TN!!!!
































And my last picture is of a wonderful woman named Nancy Basket from South Carolina....she is weaving a basket from dried pine needles.....I have seen her websight and she makes beautiful baskets!!!!! I was extremely excited in finally meeting her and watching her and how patient she was with all my questions!!!
I had a great time, and want to sincerely thank Ben Kirkland aka chehawknapper for his warm invitation and his skills and talents in having this festival!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Apr 18, 2011)

very nice as usually Tomi !!


----------



## Son (Apr 18, 2011)

Neat


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

Nancy is a genuine Sweetheart. To own a pine needle basket that she has given you as a gift, is a treasure indeed.

Nice pictures, Tomi and Ken.


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 19, 2011)

Nick,
You have the picture of you holding two pretty women, but we all know at this event , you would have rather been holding a rock.  Love ya brother.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

choctawlb said:


> Nick,
> You have the picture of you holding two pretty women, but we all know at this event , you would have rather been holding a rock.  Love ya brother.
> Ken





Yep, for the first time in this decade and the last, and the one before that, I was not settin` right there where I`m supposed to be, chippin` flint, lookin` out for Indians who want to tie me to a tree, and cuttin` up. It felt really different to be a "spectator" for a change. That`s alright, I`ll get over this knee trouble and be back at it. Ol` Ben has my place permanently reserved.  

Ya`ll did good, the demo area was well done, and it was good to see all of you.


----------



## bravozulu1469 (Apr 19, 2011)

Speaking pine needle basket, my mom used to make these, I kept the last one since she made it for one of my daughters. They are really neat and hard to make


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 19, 2011)

Fine pictures and story tellin Mr. Purdy, and
Tomi. Thanks I enjoyed every picture, and every narration.
You did good! 

I really enjoy the drums, chants and dancing.


----------



## schleylures (Apr 23, 2011)

nice job there. Thanks for showing


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Apr 23, 2011)

enjoyed the pictures folks,thanks for takin us along.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 26, 2011)

Good stuff right here. Mike


----------



## yote killa (Apr 30, 2011)

dang looks like a lot of fun


----------

